# Norwegian: Weird Weather



## Grefsen

I just read an article in a local newspaper that discussed the "weird weather" we have been having lately and I was wondering how I could write this *på** norsk.*

Here is a paragraph I have written:

Vi har hatt noen veldig "merkelig vær" i sørlige California denne uken. Mye mer regn enn vanlig og svært høy vind til tider. Vi hadde en tornado advarsel på tirsdag og kan ha en annen i dag.

We have been having some very "weird weather" in Southern California this week.  Much more rain than usual and very high wind at times. We even had a tornado warning on Tuesday and may have another one today.

*På forh**ånd takk for hjelpen!  
*


----------



## andreasol

Vi har hatt noen veldig svært  så "merkelig vær" i sørlige California denne uken. Mye mer regn enn vanlig og svært høy sterk vind til tider. Vi hadde en tornado advarsel på tirsdag og kan ha en annen i dag.[/COLOR]



I'm sorry, but I don't know how to explain my corrections, just sounds like better in my "ears".

I hope someone can write an explanation...

A


----------



## basslop

In stead of *tornado advarsel* it should be in one word *tornadoadvarsel*. Even better would be *tornadovarsel*


----------



## vestfoldlilja

My suggestion: Vi har hatt et merkelig vær i sørlige California denne uken. Mye mer regn enn normalt/vi pleier og til tider sterk vind. Tirsdag fikk vi til og med et tornadovarsel og vi kan få et nytt et i dag.


----------



## Grefsen

Tusen takk for hjelpen alle sammen!  



basslop said:


> Instead of *tornado advarsel* it should be in one word *tornadoadvarsel*. Even better would be *tornadovarsel*.


There were only a handful of results when I did a goggle search of *tornadoadvarsel*, but there were over 50,000 results when I did a search on *tornadovarsel.

*


vestfoldlilja said:


> My suggestion: Vi har hatt et merkelig vær i sørlige California denne uken.


Is it okay to just use *"merkelig vær"* for "weird weather" or does it need to be *"et merkelig vær?"*


----------



## kms

Grefsen said:


> Is it okay to just use *"merkelig vær"* for "weird weather" or does it need to be *"et merkelig vær?"*


It sounds the same for me, but I'm not a grammar expert. I would probably use "merkelig vær"


----------



## Grefsen

kms said:


> It sounds the same for me, but I'm not a grammar expert. I would probably use "merkelig vær"


Takk for forslaget og velkommen til nordiske språkforumet *kms.*


----------



## Grefsen

Det hadde vært en stor storm i dagens værvarsel, men minst nå vi får en pause fra våre merkelig vær.  

There had been another big storm in today's forecast, but at least for now we are getting a break from our weird weather.


----------



## Tuomas

Grefsen said:


> Det hadde vært en stor storm i dagens værvarsel, men minst nå vi får en pause fra våre merkelig vær.
> 
> There had been another big storm in today's forecast, but at least for now we are getting a break from our weird weather.



Det hadde vært en stor storm i dagens værvarsel, men minst nå vi får akkurat nå (right now) har vi i hvert fall en pause fra våret merkelige vær.

If the meaning is that there's no storm right now after all.

I hvert fall = At least


----------



## basslop

Grefsen, I would change the first part of your sentence to: "Det har blitt meldt enda en kraftig storm, ......", and the rest as Tuomas suggests. Also note the word *enda* which is needed to translate the meaning of another.


----------



## kms

Grefsen said:


> Det hadde vært en stor storm i dagens værvarsel, men minst nå vi får en pause fra våre merkelig vær.
> 
> There had been another big storm in today's forecast, but at least for now we are getting a break from our weird weather.



"Det har blitt meldt om enda en kraftig storm i dagens værvarsel, men foreløpig har vi [i det minste] en pause i det merkelige været vårt."


----------



## vestfoldlilja

Det hadde vært en stor storm i dagens værvarsel – just a note about why this wrong; there has been no storm in the weather forecast, but a storm was predicted on the weather forecast. 
And I think it sound better in Norwegian if _vårt_ is dropped sine it’s something that can’t really be attained or owned. _Vårt _suggests ownership.


----------



## Grefsen

Tusen takk for alle din hjelpen og velkommen til nordiske språkforumet *Tuomas.*  



Tuomas said:


> Det hadde vært en stor storm i dagens værvarsel, men minst nå vi får akkurat nå (right now) har vi i hvert fall en pause fra våret merkelige vær.
> 
> If the meaning is that there's no storm right now after all.
> 
> I hvert fall = At least


Ja, det er riktig.  Takk for det!


----------



## Tuomas

Bare hyggelig, og takk!


----------

